
North Korea Is Willing to Discuss Giving Up Nuclear Weapons, South Says - Red_Tarsius
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/06/world/asia/north-korea-south-nuclear-weapons.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fworld&action=click&contentCollection=world&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
IntronExon
Translation: They’re willing to see how much they can get for promising to do
things they have no intention of ever doing.

